# ..salbe ohne lanolin ...



## trek 6500 (8. September 2010)

..also ,ohne wollwachs gesucht !!!! hab oft problemem mit der haut , kleine wunden , eingerissenen finger , momentan aufgegangenen hornhaut am handballen von der doofen pc maus .dachte , naja , ne bepanthen salbe drauf und gut . aber ich schein gegen lanolin allergisch zu sein . statt die stelle ienfach zu verschliessen und  das wachstum der neuen haut zu fördern , entstehen so kleine bläschen , die weh tun . suche jetzt händeringend nach einer salbe , die die "pseudowunde" verschwinden lässt , ohne diese lästigen pustelchen ... jemand von euch erfahrung mit sowas ??? hab s schon mit zinksalbe versucht - trocknet aber extrem aus . und betaisodona lösung is ganz gut , fördert aber auch wieder die abschlung , da sie austrocknende wirkung hat ... nervt , weil man die rechte hand ja ständig braucht ... danke ...!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (8. September 2010)

huch , FETT - ohne wollwac hs und so´n mist ?? zieht die gut ein ??? danke ! greez , kati- immer mit wehwehchen ...


----------



## die tina (8. September 2010)

gute Wund- und Heilsalbe: Mirfulan


----------



## trek 6500 (9. September 2010)

..auch lanolin drin ... wund und heilsalben  hab ich zu hauf ...  es geht um welche OHNE wollwachs , bzw. lanolin !!! DANKE


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. September 2010)

Ich bekam die Lanolin vom Arzt verschrieben, sie ist aber auch frei verkäuflich - teuer, aber sehr gut! Sie zieht gut ein, fettet also entgegen ihrer Eigenschaft nicht.


----------



## angscout (9. September 2010)

Ich nehme immer von StokoVitan die Pflegecreme für trockene/ sehr trockene Haut. Ich finde die hilft gut und zieht schnell ein, dass ist für mich das wichtigste. Hasse Creme auf Händen, aber ab und zu geht es nicht anders... Die gabs auch immer in den Kliniken, wo ich meine Ausbildung zur Kinderkrankenschwester gemacht hab.


----------



## MiB1392 (9. September 2010)

Hi,
ich kann das Neutrogena-Handcreme-Konzentrat mehr als empfehlen.
Hat bei mir sehr gut geholfen.

Bei solchen Cremes gibts allerdings kein Geheimrezept, du musst viele, viele durchprobieren bis du "deine" findest. Ich hab geschätzte 25 Cremes (ohne zusätzliche Wirkstoffe) probiert und endlich das gefunden.

Grüße,
M


----------



## homerjay (9. September 2010)

Sorry, bin zwar ein Mann, aber als Kletterer und Vater zweier Kleinkinder mit empfindlicher Haut kenne ich mich ganz gut aus mit Hand- und Hautpflege.

In Bebanthen antiseptic scheint kein Lanolin zu sein.

Für die Hände nehme ich eigentlich immer die Weleda Sanddorn Handcreme, da scheint gemäß Deklaration auch kein Lanolin drin zu sein.

Und das scheint auch ganz gut und ohne Lanolin zu sein, habe ich aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert: http://www.gebro-verlag.de/ClimbOn/

Grüße


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. September 2010)

_"climb on_" is ziemlich gut...von der kleinen Dose nicht abschrecken lassen..hält ewig der Krempel...

wer den Geruch ab kann


----------



## trek 6500 (9. September 2010)

...gerade nochmal in der apotheke gewesen . in linola und auch bepanthen antiseptic  ist defintiv wollwachs ...schade . habe jetzt eine lebertran salbe bekommen . aber die pusteln vom lanolin sind ja noch da - die müssten eig. doch erstmal weg , bevor ich da wieder was draufmachen kann , oder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2010)

1-2 Tropfen Teebaumöl mit einem Klecks einfacher Hautcreme oder Handcreme vermischen, zur Not auch ohne Creme.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## trek 6500 (9. September 2010)

...was genau  bewirkt das teebaumöl dann ??? trocknet es nicht extremst aus ???


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2010)

Teebaumöl ist das Wundermittel aus Australien.
Es ist höchst desinfizierend und wundheilungsfördernd (wird auch bei Schlangenbissen angewendet, im Urwald ) - nicht austrocknend.
Gut auch z.B. bei Nagelbettentzündungen.
Ich nehms auch bei Sonnenbrand, mit Creme vermischt, bei mir schält sich dann keine Haut.
Mehr Infos im Internet 

Grüßle Mausoline


----------



## KongoApe (9. September 2010)

L MESITRAN Wundsalbe:
Diese Salbe enthält die Heilungskraft des Honigs, eines jahrtausendealten Wundversorgungsmittels. Sie können sie bei Wunden aller Art anwenden, z.B. bei Schürfwunden oder Brandwunden und sogar bei chronischen offenen Wunden.
http://www.medpex.de/l-mesitran-wundsalbe-p2190453

Lindesa ( Hautschutz und Pflegecreme m. Bienenwachs )
http://www.lindesa.de/de/


----------



## trek 6500 (9. September 2010)

..auch mesitran enthält leider  lanolin ......
habe jetzt die betroffene stelle mit salbeitee abgerieben . und mal nichts danach drauf gemacht . salbei soll keimtötende und astringierende wirkung haben ... noch sieht alles so pustelig aus , wie zuvor ...
es geht mir nicht in erster linie einfach um eine gute pflegende creme .. es ghet darum , erstens die haut geschmeidig zu bekommen - ohne weiteren schäleffekt - und das gleichzietig OHNE allegische reaktion , wie die dämlichen pusteln , die angeblich von dem lanolin kommen , das in 80 prozent aller salben  zugefügt ist ...
@mausoline : ...lt , apotheker kann teebaumöl sogar zu verätzungen führen und bei dünner , neuer haut keinesfalls !! angewendet werden ,,,, 
es ist ein kreuz - jeder sagt was anderes ... hautarzt wäre esrt in 4 wochen verfügbar ... 
eine freundin , die kinderärztin ist , sagt es sei extrem schwierig , allergisch belastete haut zu versorgen - entweder ist es der haut zu trocken - oder zu fett ....


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. September 2010)

huhuu..find doch erstmal raus mit was deine Haut sich wohler fühlt... lieber Wasser oder lieber Fett ... es gibt Salben mit höherem Fett oder höherem Wasseranteil ... das ist nicht unwichtig (o/w oder w/o) 

hier noch paar Empfehlungen vlt mal in der Apo nach den Firmen

Excipial, La Roche Posay, Avene fragen...

ich könnte jetzt nachschauen ob und welche Produkte davon lanolinfrei sind, aber das kannst du ja auchjdf kann ich diese drei Firmen guten Gewissens für Problem/Allergiehaut aller Art empfehlen..man findet eich immer das passende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (10. September 2010)

Hallo trek,
bist du beim richtigen Apotheker? Der hätte dir doch schon längst was geeignetes empfohlen, oder? Die können doch auch was entsprechendes zusammenmixen - so kenn ich das!
Ich hab noch ne Idee, hab ich meinem Sohnemann bei Neurodermitis draufgeschmiert. Nachtkerzenöl und zwar damals aus dem dm-Markt:
Nachtkerzenöl, IntensivCreme von aktivpunkt., mit 22% Nachtkerzenöl

das hab ich im I-net gefunden - weiß leider nicht den Unterschied zwischen Linolen und Lanolin 
http://www.codecheck.info/kosmetisc...5124/aktivpunkt_Nachtkerzenoel_Haut_Creme.pro

Viel Erfolg


----------



## trek 6500 (10. September 2010)

danke euch , dass ihr euch so viel mühe macht . gestern hatte ich doch den versuch mit salbeitee gemacht ... ich saaach euch - kaum war es drauf , fing die haut an , feuerrot zu werden , es wurde dich , brannte wie sau ... DAS war also auch nix . 
werd mich mit den beschriebenen cremes nachher mal auseinandersetzen .
alles fettige lehnt meine haut definitiv ab - war schon immer so - fett  / pusteln und juckreiz. (von wegen dem nachtkerzenöl...)
mein aüotheker hat mir ja diese lebertransalbe rausgesucht , die ich nachher abholen kann . bin mal gespannt .... trau mich bald nicht mehr , irgendwas draufzumachen ... 
aber da es die rechte hand ist und ich die ja brauche , sollte der ballen endlich mal heilen - wärs ne andere stelle, würd ich  einfach  warten ...
so , nu erstmal zum hibike , teile fürs orange  kaufen - dann in die apotheke !!! es grüsst , die kati


----------



## homerjay (10. September 2010)

Wenn die Haut schon schon wund/offen ist:

http://www.sikapur.de/ueber_sikapur/anwendungsgebiete/?gclid=COvn69fo_KMCFRCPzAod9waZHQ

Fühlt sich (äußerlich angewendet!) im ersten Moment nicht besonders angenehm an, hilft aber.


----------



## karmakiller (10. September 2010)

Kurze Frage zu meinem Verständnis: 
Suchst du eine Wund- und Heilsalbe oder suchst du ganz allgemein eine Creme, die besonders trockene und empfindliche Haut pflegt ?


----------



## trek 6500 (10. September 2010)

ich suche eigentlich beides .die trockene haut soll wieder geschmeidig werden - dabei darf die creme kein wollwachs oder lanolin enthalten - und sie muss die schon vorhandenen allergisch bedingten bläschen zunichte machen !!! greez , kati  p.s. apotheker meinet : allerg. bedingtes trockenheitsekzem ...


----------



## karmakiller (10. September 2010)

ich kann dir allpresan empfehlen - Gibt es für speziell für Körper, Hände und Füße - bei sehr trockenen letzteren hat es mir sehr gut geholfen - ist eine angenehme Schaum-Creme 
scheint kein Lanolin drin zu sein


----------



## trek 6500 (11. September 2010)

...die lebertransalbe macht schön weich und die haut ist wieder belastbarer - tut nicht beim berühren schon weh . schon mal ein kleiner fortschritt ... lt. apo muss ich aber 2 wochen 2 x täglich salbe auftragen ... sonst kommts wieder ... und das zeug hat ´ne eklige konsistenz ... aber ss what .. hauptsache , es hilft ..


----------



## trek 6500 (11. September 2010)

...was ich nicht verstehe - gut - die haut ist zu trocken - dem wirkt man mit fett entgegen . aber warum bilden sich immer noch diese quaddeln ???? der appo sagt zwar , das würde nix machen , aber komisch isses schon .. würde die am liebsten aufstechen , weiss aber nicht , ob es das nicht noch schlimmer macht ... hergott , was nervt mich das ...


----------



## Maucho_Kapaucho (12. September 2010)

Nicht gegen jedes Wehwehchen gibt es das Allheilmittel aus Tube, Flasche oder was sonst die Pharmaindustrie und ihre esoterischen Trittbrettfahrer im Programm haben. Manchmal hilft eine längerfristige Ernährungsumstellung, manchmal tun's alte Hausmittelchen wie Quarkaufstriche. Was aber wohl preisgünstiger und wirkungsvoller ist, als das Durchprobieren von 25 und mehr Salben aus der Apotheke, ist der Gang zur Hautärztin. Auch in heutiger Zeit können Apotheken auf Rezept spezielle Salben selber anfertigen und damit das Problem lösen.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. September 2010)

ja.logo . aber die hat erst im januar !!!!! - wie schon geschrieben - einen termin ... und eine andere im dezember ... bis dahin wüsste ich halt gern , was man am besten macht ----- verständlch , oder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (13. September 2010)

Über Nacht `nen Quarkwickel drauf?

Wäre einen Versuch wert. Achte aber darauf, daß Du keinen Magerquark erwischst.


----------



## trek 6500 (13. September 2010)

salbe fängt endlich an zu wirken - blasen  sind  zum . schon mal weg ... geduld ist wohl die lösung ....


----------

